# warwoman wma



## .50 cal. flinter (Sep 22, 2009)

hi folks! going bear huntin' in warwoman wma during the bear only hunt. first time up there. where would a good place to start looking for them? thanks guys!


----------



## jrmmh1215 (Sep 22, 2009)

I'm guessing that you have never been there before have you. I would not even think about killing a bear there it would take you all day and all night to get it out of the woods unless you just got really lucky and it ran off a ridge in your favor. I can't really tell you where they will be but if you are not in the best phsyical shape stay away form the addie gap area. It is as steep a terian as you will ever find.


----------



## cball917 (Sep 22, 2009)

i live right across from the check in station. what little sign that is there is close to the road. its eat up with hog sign. more hog sign there right now than i have ever seen. you can get on one and kill it but your a heck of a feller. its some rough country. i have hunted it all since i was a kid. some of its not bad but most of the terrain is either straight up or down. good luck


----------



## GA_SPORSTMAN (Sep 22, 2009)

I am also planning a group of us hunting during the special hunt.Hope we can get lucky then.


----------



## .50 cal. flinter (Sep 23, 2009)

your right i've never been there. up and down? maybe i can shoot him were he'll roll down toward the road.


----------



## jrmmh1215 (Sep 23, 2009)

.50 cal. flinter said:


> your right i've never been there. up and down? maybe i can shoot him were he'll roll down toward the road.



I love going up there it is peaceful and quite no cell phone signal. Up there it is just you and the great outdoors. But it is the steepest WMA in the state of Georgia so remember that even though on the map it may look like a short distance you might want to leave earlier than you normally would because it is all straight up so it takes a while to get somewhere.


----------



## GA_SPORSTMAN (Sep 23, 2009)

Arent there alot of camping areas there too?


----------



## .50 cal. flinter (Sep 28, 2009)

*addie gap*

thanks jmmrh! i looked at the addie gap area on the topo. don't think i'll be going there. maybe wilson gap or sarah's creek area.


----------



## STXHUNT (Sep 28, 2009)

looking for bear on war woman i would def. check the Hale Ridge area


----------



## buck down (Sep 28, 2009)

cball917 said:


> i live right across from the check in station. what little sign that is there is close to the road. its eat up with hog sign. more hog sign there right now than i have ever seen. you can get on one and kill it but your a heck of a feller. its some rough country. i have hunted it all since i was a kid. some of its not bad but most of the terrain is either straight up or down. good luck


I saw some good bucks in your yard on the last hunt of last year going to sign in just before daylight on the edge of the road! LOL.... I agree, tons of hog sign. Cohutta offers the best chance for a bear. To find bear sign at Cohutta WMA, just look on the bottom of your boot! LOL.... It's everywhere. It is also extremely rugged in most places.


----------



## jrmmh1215 (Oct 6, 2009)

.50 cal. flinter said:


> thanks jmmrh! i looked at the addie gap area on the topo. don't think i'll be going there. maybe wilson gap or sarah's creek area.



I camp at the end of the rd. at sarah's creek and I will tell you that as long as i have been hunting there I havent seen anything but a bunch of hogs, few deer, few thunder chickens and 1 beagle


----------



## GA_SPORSTMAN (Oct 11, 2009)

Is that the only camping area there at the  Sarah creek rd? And also  we wont have but a couple of days to hunt and are there any places to hunt  around the campground and up the creek from there ?We will like to get a hog or two there too if we dont get a bear.


----------



## jrmmh1215 (Oct 12, 2009)

there is camping everywhere up there but I like hunting big ridge so I camp at the end of the road at sarah's creek for easier walking but that area is covered up with hogs so you should have a good chance of harvesting one  they like the hollers better than they do the ridges our at least from my experince there.


----------



## GA_SPORSTMAN (Oct 12, 2009)

Is it just above where the campsite is at ?About how far from the campsite at the end of the road at sarahs creek is it?


----------



## cball917 (Oct 31, 2009)

buck down said:


> I saw some good bucks in your yard on the last hunt of last year going to sign in just before daylight on the edge of the road! LOL.... I agree, tons of hog sign. Cohutta offers the best chance for a bear. To find bear sign at Cohutta WMA, just look on the bottom of your boot! LOL.... It's everywhere. It is also extremely rugged in most places.



you would not believe the number of arrows we find in our fields where people shoot at night. we had a good 8 that was coming off the wma at night to out feeders in our yard. watched him for 2 years and someone shot him from the road last year. he would have been a great deer


----------



## LanceColeman (Nov 2, 2009)

Aint nothin on warwoman WMA except animals crossbred with mt. goats.

Be dang sure ya in shape before hitting her. War Woman is as steep and rough a terrain as we have in Georgia.


----------



## jrmmh1215 (Nov 2, 2009)

Well boys I will tell you from the start I am not in the greatest shape well I to put it another way I am a perfect round shape and I love it up there.


----------



## GTN (Nov 11, 2009)

I used to hunt war woman every year for years. It was really a good get away camping trip. If you go to Sarah's creek and you really want to buckle down and have the best oppertunity to get a bear go to the high country. Used to be with a 4wd you could drive up Sarahs creek rd to the end. From there start climbing up. This is with out a doubt the most rugged terrain you can  hunt in the Appalachian Mountains, that I have found anyway.  It is a very beautiful and peaceful place though. I may have to take a trip up there this year.


----------

